# What you did when you put larger tires/lift



## Tofudude (Sep 2, 2020)

Howdy yalls, so i helped the wife pick up a 21 Atlas R w/tech at my dealer. Me being and offroad junkie I really want to put some larger tires on her truck. From my searches here 31's are definitely possible with some lift but I'm curious if recalibrating the ACC/Lane assist was needed. The techs from my dealer all say I should do it but I'm just wondering what you guys are doing and if you did it without having it recalibrated, did you have any issues.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

It's your wife's car, does she approve?

Let me guess, you'll saw this video

https://youtu.be/4w7YQIlq9Lw

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elitef (Sep 13, 2020)

Subscribed to see 31's on an Atlas 🙂


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

265/65/18's ~31.5", which also fit before the lift. Did the lift ourselves - didn't recalibrate anything yet, but all works as intended.


----------



## mr_scarpelli (Jul 29, 2014)

Here’s 265/65/18’s on my wife’s Atlas with stock suspension. No rubbing but played it safe with the BFT fender blocks


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heathcliff Huxtable (Aug 4, 2011)

what's the offset on those wheels?

I'm on 265-70-17 Falken Wildpeak AT3W / 17x8 et20 with the BFT blocks and I rub front and rear inside liners front and back.


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

Set up looks great, can you tell us what BFT fender blocks does? did you put under the wheel liner? I tried to look at the website and I still don't really understand how it works. And yea can you please provide the spec on the wheels?
Thinking of something similar for Winter set up
Thanks


----------



## mr_scarpelli (Jul 29, 2014)

The exact size is 18x8 ET10. The fender blocks go under the back side of the front fender liner. The stock block is very thick and these are about 1/2 the thickness, thus pulling the fender liner back about 1 more inch for added clearance. This setup barely rubbed, so that’s all that was needed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

